# TTOC East Anglia next meet 14/07/13



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all , sorry for the delay in getting this meet arranged as have just had a very busy time at work recently. I am also attending the TTOC EvenTT13 and then GTI Inernational so this will be my first available weekend. So thought we could revert back to the usual meeting place of the Old Ram pub on the A140 betwen Norwich and Ipswich.

I thought about say meeting at 1100am have a natter and a catch up then a lunch and a drink at 1200ish.

Hope that's ok with everyone and look forward to catching up with you all soon.

Cheers

Neil

Coming along:
Neilc
Richyboy
Ryanmtt
Pugwash69
Millepeed
TTMike
Chinmeister
Nobby
EdwardRW ( Maybe )
Resto61
paul4281


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Neil ill be there


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Hi Neil ill be there


You sure :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep all running! Need mot and visit to WAK


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Yep all running! Need mot and visit to WAK


 8)


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in Neil :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I might be up for it. I did think it was quite a distance, but I've just done a tad more than that today for a cup of coffee.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I might be up for it. I did think it was quite a distance, but I've just done a tad more than that today for a cup of coffee.





ryanmtt said:


> Count me in Neil :wink:


Thanks guys , see you there.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope it pours down


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

More food for us?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> More food for us?


Harsh but VERY true :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> More food for us?


Bloody hell you have met him once and you have him nailed already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

neilc said:


> Bloody hell you have met him once and you have him nailed already :lol: :lol: :lol:


I will deny that in court.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> Hope it pours down


 you not goin then mate
count us in neil  
we will leave earlier as we only got 235bhp (apparentley) [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol: 
lilla said she will take some pics of you car there neil.
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it pours down
> ...


Hey Vince , see you guys there then..maybe leave at 6am then :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I work on Sundays but I will see what u can do! Fingers crossed.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gohie said:


> I work on Sundays but I will see what u can do! Fingers crossed.


Ok , just let me know nearer the time then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

neilc said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> > I work on Sundays but I will see what u can do! Fingers crossed.
> ...


Strange this we are getting loads of new members from East Anglia lol

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well well , what a surprise.... :wink:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi ya Neil,

Looking forward to your meet.... Sunday lunch sounds great!!! :roll: We can have a good old chat [smiley=gossip.gif] Meet other TT enthusiasts. :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT Mike said:


> Hi ya Neil,
> 
> Looking forward to your meet.... Sunday lunch sounds great!!! :roll: We can have a good old chat [smiley=gossip.gif] Meet other TT enthusiasts. :lol:


See you there then Mike


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ya Neil,
> ...


it will be about 56mins from Colchester but It looks like someone else has a blue TT in my area... Ipswich!!!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

ryanmtt said:


> Count me in Neil :wink:


We can be the 'Blues' Brothers... My TT is a similar blue to yours!!! I live in Colchester... Perhaps see you on the road??
:lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


6am the week before!!! Paddy says!! Lol   :lol:


----------



## chinmeister (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking forward to my first meet!


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

chinmeister said:


> Looking forward to my first meet!


you will enjoy im sure they all a good peeps to chat to and the food is most excellent there.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

chinmeister said:


> Looking forward to my first meet!


Great , will add you to the list.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

TT Mike said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in Neil :wink:
> ...


Hi mate yeah mine's denim blue yours is Mauritius ? We can meet @ tesco copdock if you like & go in true blues brothers style haha


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's def gonna rain


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

ryanmtt said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > ryanmtt said:
> ...


I know where Toy R Us is... If this helps?? As we get older our toys just get bigger and more expensive!!! There is a Tesco near Toys R Us... Is this the same?? Will pass you my number through FB. :lol:  8)


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> chinmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to my first meet!


Great , will add you to the list.

Great another Newbee... I won't be alone!! Lol [smiley=argue.gif] We shall have the most to talk about.   :roll: Does Neil know what he has let himself in for?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well just two weeks to go until this meet ,seems like it's been ages since the last one. Any newcomers more than welcome.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Might be able to make this...will try


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Might be able to make this...will try


 8) , that would be great..


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh James hope to see you there!!


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

My mechatronic unit has gone so probably won't be able to make this one..,..

Big bills coming up £££££


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

What are the chances the second meet since I've been a member and on nights yet again. Although if the weather is anything like this there's no chance of me sleeping, put me down as a maybe and if I get up ill be over


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

EdwardRW said:


> What are the chances the second meet since I've been a member and on nights yet again. Although if the weather is anything like this there's no chance of me sleeping, put me down as a maybe and if I get up ill be over


Will do Edward , if you can't make it the next one is in mid August in Norwich. See the TTOC at Whitenoise thread.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,

Sorry can't make this one  I was hoping to but something else has come up!
Will try and make the next one.

Cheers,

Martyn


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Sorry can't make this one  I was hoping to but something else has come up!
> Will try and make the next one.
> ...


Ok Martyn , no worries , hopefully catch up at the Whitenoise show then


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm bringing my +1 too. Just hope I can find the place. 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm bringing my +1 too. Just hope I can find the place. 8)


Of course , see you tomorrow.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a good one today guys!

I'm at the festival of speed today so will see you all at the next one


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wendy & I will be joining you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Have a good one today guys!
> 
> I'm at the festival of speed today so will see you all at the next one


Have a great day Dan , looking like amazing weather at Goodwood. 



paul4281 said:


> Wendy & I will be joining you
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Great news Paul , been a long time.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheers Neil for the meet, was great to see everyone and what a lovely day too!!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cheers all. It was good food too. The roof was down all of the way home, which was a bonus.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great turn out, nice cars & good people.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Another great meet today, cheers Neil for organising and great to see some old/new faces 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for coming , another good turnout..Looking forward to the next one 

Some pics of the day below :



Interesting grey TT in the lineup :wink:



Vince's stunning V6.





The fastest car of the day :wink:



New member Stewart's nice 2.0T 



Mike's always clean V6.



Rich's ever improving Moro blue Coupe , looking totally stunning now with 100mm spacers :wink:



An old friend


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh and thanks for organising the entertainment. The Saxo club or whatever they were amused me.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Buggggger.....

I was doing a rain dance all day


----------

